# Orks not for sale, now I need em'



## Marremony (Dec 4, 2010)

Hi, sorry for a new post. However, this is different. Now I really want orks. I need to swell my ranks. If anyone has a tip as where to get 
Warbikes
Nobs
Meganobz
Big Meks
Lootas
Burnas
Let me know.


----------



## BrotherYorei (May 9, 2009)

i know where you can get some. mostly black reach stuff, but the coptas have been converted to bikes. there is also one squad of the guys with the rocket packs on their backs.


----------



## Marremony (Dec 4, 2010)

Thanks, send me a link please.


----------



## BrotherYorei (May 9, 2009)

link to what?


----------



## Marremony (Dec 4, 2010)

The post with the orks please.


----------



## BrotherYorei (May 9, 2009)

it isnt a post. the orks are my brothers. he doesnt want them anymore so he is giving them to me. i will be picking them up tomorrow.


----------



## BrotherYorei (May 9, 2009)

i can try to get some pics once i get them.


----------

